# USA Big Boy Lamp Voltages



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know what voltages are used for the lamps on the USA Big Boy? I am particularly interested in the headlight, Class lights and number boards, cab light and the ground lights under the cab.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Bill-

I'm not sure on the direct answer short of saying to call USA Trains and ask. Do you have a volt meter? Just check the two leads. I'd assume the light bulb would have to be able to handle full track power somewhere in the range of 18-24 volts.

I remove all of USA Trains wiring/electronics with my decoders. I prefer the LED route.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Look for a rectifier in the circuit before assuming full track power.
Often to have near full brightness at slower speeds the bulbs/lights are often 5-6 volts.
Using a 5volt rectifier your lights are controlled through fast speeds and the bulb/light is safe.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

From minimal understanding at this point....
The tiny lights do plug into two small boards...separate from all other boards on a BB....

( my boiler shell is off )


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The bulbs in the USA Hudson are definitely not track power!!

I do not remember the exact voltage, but I do remember installing a regulator and I believe it was either the 5 or 6 volt unit.


----------

